
Typr.in (Specializing in hand-typed urls) - ElijahLynn
http://typr.in/ln
======
ElijahLynn
A friend of mine built this a few years ago. The use case is that you want to
share a link with someone over the phone or any case where the person is hand-
typing the URL.

Just go to the URL bar and prefix the url with
"typer.in/ln/news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15450646" and you get a short link
that has characters that are easily pronounceable, such as
[http://typr.in/2uw7](http://typr.in/2uw7) (this thread).

I find this tool incredibly useful every now and then.

Caveat is it doesn't work with the scheme prefixes right now, so you have to
delete the [https://](https://) when you use it for secure sites.

